# Enregistrement de Flight Simulator



## Nolsen12345 (24 Mai 2017)

Bonjour-soir-nuit

Il m'arrive un truc un peu curieux

On m'a donné le simulateur de vol de Micro$oft L'ai installé sur XP l'ai enregistré

Pas satisfait des graphismes, je l'ai réinstallé sur Windows 7. C'est beaucoup mieux.

J'essaie de l'enregistrer et ça me répond qui mon no de rérie a atteint le nombre max d'eregistrements !

 Alors je ne peux pas installer le 3ième DVD

HELP


----------

